

Issue in Google search - sujayarun8
http://clusterlessons.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-issue.html

======
steve621
Hmm, interesting post, but I tried it out and didnt have anything happen. All
i got was the regular message. Here's a screenshot:
<http://i52.tinypic.com/x54iys.png>

